# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Gases industriales: Sus diferentes usos en la empresa

## Dinasti2

Hola les contare de un problema que tuve con mi empresa ya que no sabia que usar para que pudiera conservar alimentos, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones para poder resolver el problema. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron de los diferentes tipos de gases que hay y se pueden usar para diferentes sectores como el alimenticio, vean la siguiente página, les ayudara mucho si tienen duda de los diferentes usos de los gases industriales:http://francor.com.mx/gases-industriales-usos/Temas similares: gases industriales. Artículo: Las 230 plantas medicinales más efectivas y sus usos Usos Industriales del Arroz Partido Los usos del marketing potencian la variedad de compra usos del TRILON B (BASF)

----------

